# Strange sounds in Metropolis Ark 3



## micrologus (Nov 4, 2021)

I noticed that if I play the String Quintet Artics Multi "staccatissimo", it sounds correctly in low velocity, but it's strange in high velocity: it plays like two notes:


----------



## davidson (Nov 4, 2021)

micrologus said:


> I noticed that if I play the String Quintet Artics Multi "staccatissimo", it sounds correctly in low velocity, but it's strange in high velocity: it plays like two notes:



Orchestral Tools have tuning issues in every single library I own from them and I own most of their range. Ark 3 is a particular stinker though - every single one of the quintet articulations is unusable, the tuning is *terrible*. There are tuning problems throughout the library but the quintet are the worst offenders. Whoever was in charge of QA with Ark 3 and those samples in particular should be thoroughly ashamed of themselves.


----------



## dhmusic (Nov 4, 2021)

davidson said:


> Orchestral Tools have tuning issues in every single library I own from them and I own most of their range. Ark 3 is a particular stinker though - every single one of the quintet articulations is unusable, the tuning is *terrible*. There are tuning problems throughout the library but the quintet are the worst offenders. Whoever was in charge of QA with Ark 3 and those samples in particular should be thoroughly ashamed of themselves.


whaaaa dude the quintet is my favorite part! Do you not like that it sounds like an industrial nightmare?


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 4, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> whaaaa dude the quintet is my favorite part! Do you not like that it sounds like an industrial nightmare?


I also think that it's very much intended to sound that way


----------



## Getsumen (Nov 4, 2021)

davidson said:


> Orchestral Tools have tuning issues in every single library I own from them and I own most of their range. Ark 3 is a particular stinker though - every single one of the quintet articulations is unusable, the tuning is *terrible*. There are tuning problems throughout the library but the quintet are the worst offenders. Whoever was in charge of QA with Ark 3 and those samples in particular should be thoroughly ashamed of themselves.


I thought it was maybe purposeful considering the amount of clusters and detuned artics and such


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Nov 4, 2021)

I personally love how nervous and "on the verge of insanity" they sound. 

In my workflow, it's usually something like, how do I want my first chairs here? 
A) Clean ==> Berlin First Chairs
B) SUPER ANGRY ==> Ark 3 Quintet


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 4, 2021)

Important to remember to you rarely hear isolated violins playing fff shorts. I bet in any orchestral recording they sound pretty much like that if you'd strip away all the other instruments, unless they have rehearsed a lot to cleanly play a more exposed passage like that. This sure isn't a school orchestra, if the samples sound like that it would probably be the same in most live performances or even "worse".
I'm sure in most contextual usages this will sound great.


----------



## davidson (Nov 4, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> I thought it was maybe purposeful considering the amount of clusters and detuned artics and such


I can get behind that to an extent - I love a characteristic, imperfect, aggressive sound, but some of the samples in ark 3 go way beyond that, if that is what they were going for. Some of the shorts sound completely atonal.


----------



## micrologus (Nov 5, 2021)

Bluemount Score said:


> I also think that it's very much intended to sound that way


Yes, I contacted OT Helpdesk, they say that «the higher velocity "digging in" sound is intentional».


----------

